# NAME &SHAME



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

auto express says that manchester council are to publish the make model colour & reg of people who litter from cars council boss mavis smitheman said we want to stamp out enviromental crimes. here here and then you might feel like going out and catch some real f$%&ing criminals for a f %&ing change

i feel much better for that


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Real crims...... since when did the local council become the police force....?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Damn right. Litter's an appalling aspect of people in this country. Filthy little pikey fucks. Give the fuckers a week's community service picking it up.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Damn right. Litter's an appalling aspect of people in this country. Filthy little pikey fucks. Give the fuckers a week's community service picking it up.


Don't hold back Phil 

Jackie x


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

jackiestt said:


> > Damn right. Litter's an appalling aspect of people in this country. Filthy little pikey fucks. Give the fuckers a week's community service picking it up.
> 
> 
> Don't hold back Phil
> ...


OK. Break the bastards' legs too.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone else pig sick of chewing gum everywhere looks so bad on pavement :?


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Anyone else pig sick of chewing gum everywhere looks so bad on pavement :?


Almost as bad the puddles of gob everywhere because the yoof tink its kool to walk around spitting on the pavement. Bastard fuckers.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Ban the offenders from walking on the streets. Make them lick other's dirt from the pavement. Punish them so they won't forget or do it again.

It is little crimes like these that start bigger crimes. Because they think that they can get away with it and then they try another crime like theft. :x


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dirty bleeders cant pick up the litter, they are too busy rubbing their privates........ :x


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Good. It makes me mad when I follow someone who is chucking *** packet cellaphane, crisp packets, Mars wrapper etc out of car as they drive along. Lazy careless sods.

How does the Forum feel about apple cores, banana skins, small children and other biodegradables? :wink:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

StuarTT said:


> Bastard fuckers.


Nice expletive.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

phil said:


> Filthy little pikey fucks.


Nicely done [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Well said, fuckin inbreeders [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

SaulTTR said:


> Well said, fuckin inbreeders [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


problem bruv ? :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> How does the Forum feel about apple cores, banana skins, small children and other biodegradables? :wink:


Most biodegradables can be burried in the garden :wink: 
but the foot balls which hit the cars :x would they grow into dozens of little foot balls if I'd dig them 3ft under :roll:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Anyone else pig sick of chewing gum everywhere looks so bad on pavement :?


The pavements of Manchester are covered in chewing gum.

Unfuckinbelieveable. :x


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> How does the Forum feel about apple cores, banana skins, small children and other biodegradables? :wink:


Dunno about how the forum feels, but I don't have a problem with people chucking away food. SOme animal will eat it. It's the packaging that's bad.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

phil said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > How does the Forum feel about apple cores, banana skins, small children and other biodegradables? :wink:
> ...


never seen an animal chewing gum :lol:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


You never seen alex ferguson then?


----------

